# Moffat Rally, 30th Sept - 2nd Oct 2005



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Hammerlands Centre, Moffat
September 30th - 2nd October 2005

Facilities on the rally field are Fresh water tap available, Toilet cassettes emptied into dugout pit (Proper Elsan point to be made by autumn)

Ralliers also have use of WC in onsite Cafe during opening hours and have use of cafe for a social event one evening, with an embarrassingly abundant buffet meal provided at £3 per head.

With local shops, pubs & restaurants all within easy strolling distance. The local Tourist Information Shop has lots of info about the surrounding area and walks. It also is online at www.visitmoffat.co.uk

Charge per unit is £3.50 per night

Further details in the Rally section


----------

